# My New Drag Car



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Here ya go guys. Thought you might like to see my new drag car, '70 Cuda ProMod (yea, it's my own resin body), Runs in Doorslammer class, currently at our NTRA Proxy Race, the Thunder Mountain Nats in Colorado Springs. Qualified number one with a .660 at 21 mph. Closest qualifier was a .76. really am shocked to see iot run this good! This is a 'first' for me! LOL!
I'll just insert the link to the story, since I don;t have the pics posted anywhere yet. Mine is the blue Pistonator car.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
http://psychoslots.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=ntra&action=display&thread=2282&page=2


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats on the no.1 qualifier.That is a bad a$$ looking car.The other cars are also pretty cool.Good luck with the races.
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats! Great looking race car. Decals are amazing!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bondoman,

Congratulations on the win with the HOOTERS sponsored Pistonator!

Yeah that is mean looking dragster and the rest of those cars are cool too...fun, fun, fun. 

Bob...go on green...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. If you have a car that stands out in THAT crowd in either performance or looks, you've really achieved something. Pretty awesome set of cars and yours looks, and obviously runs, great! Thanks for sharing, Bondoman. Sweeeet!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn there are some sweet rides there.

Wish I could be there.


You cuda is SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys! 
And for the record, I just WON the finals! NEVER even been IN a finals, let alone win! Heck, I ain't never even made it out of the first round!
The car actually ran GREAT throughout the entire race, never getting any slower than a .68. Considering this is a brand new class for us, and that everybodies car was pretty much an 'experiment', I guess I was the 'lucky' one that stumbled on a working combination! And really, the mods weren't all that radical either. I attribute it to the fact that I had an 'original' specialty chassis in it from Lucky Bob's, along with an 'original' Tuff Ones arm (red tip, green wire) that I found on Ebay. And the JL mags (dk blue and white) I'm sure helped tremendously too!
Again, thanks guys for the compliments. There was some VERY nice rides there!
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Bondo!!! Looks like a double win for ya's, a great looking car and winning the top spot!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations on winning the finals! :thumbsup:

:woohoo:
:woohoo:

Bob...hope you do it again soon...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Give us a few more close ups of the winner please. :hat: :hat:

I just so happen to win a stock skinny tjet class my very first organized Drag race last november and it's freaking awsome!!!! Very exciting. Heart pumping hoping you don't red light. Great fun!!! Congrats!!!!

I wish you guys in colorado would video tape some of these runs. 

Sounds like you guys put on some race!!!


----------

